#ubuntu-irc 2008-04-07
<Gilli> any one listening?
<LjL> yes
<Gilli> could someone briefly answer me, how do you make your own irc channel?
<Gilli> i have made a webpage before
<Gilli> with apache
<LjL>  /msg chanserv help
<Gilli> but is irc about the same?
<LjL> uhm, no
<LjL> type /msg chanserv help, specifically look at the REGISTER command
<LjL> see also freenode guidelines at http://freenode.net
<LjL> you may want to join #freenode for more detailed information
<Gilli> kk
<Gilli> thxs
<neville_> Just tried to join #ubuntu but it said I'm banned.
<neville_> -> ?
<jpatrick> morgen juliux
<juliux> hi jpatrick
<emgent> hello, if it`s possible please join ubot in #ubuntu-hardened Thanks
<Nafallo> ubot?
<LjL> Seveas, ping the above. (i had ubotwo in there, but ubotwo is broken and i can't fix it)
<Seveas> LjL, no
<Seveas> LjL, #ubuntu-hardened has their own bot (emgent's one), which interferes
<LjL> Seveas: well can't you put it on ignore
<Seveas> no, they have some identical commands
<LjL> Seveas: change the channel prefixchar in encyclopedia then
#ubuntu-irc 2008-04-08
<LjL> RoAkSoAx, the -es floodbot seems to count floods simply by consecutive number of lines uninterrupted by other speakers, regardless of the the time that passes between each... are you sure that's a good idea? as well as the banning on first swearword i think i noticed
<RoAkSoAx> LjL, yeah about the flood thing i left it that way till the users start learning not too flood and that stuff but i will be changing it soon. About the badwords, that was a requiremente of pelicano and i believe it sets a one hour ban!
<no0tic> RoAkSoAx, writing something every minute and being the only one writing at the moment doesn't turn you in a flooder
<RoAkSoAx> no0tic, yes i know that is why i constantly check the logs and see in what occations that is presented... but as i said, i will be changing it soon. I did it that way because many times, many users keep doing it just for fun or to "play around" with the bot
<Piero_Scarufii> HELP
<Piero_Scarufii> ajuto
<Piero_Scarufii> hilfe
<Piero_Scarufii> D:
<erUSUL> Piero_Scarufii: what is the problem?
<Piero_Scarufii> how long is a ban for
<Piero_Scarufii> in Loco channels
<Piero_Scarufii> normally
<erUSUL> Piero_Scarufii: i'm afraid you will have to ask the person that have banned you...
<Piero_Scarufii> he is a prick
<Piero_Scarufii> he wont say
<erUSUL> Piero_Scarufii: then you will have to be patient i guess...
<Piero_Scarufii> patient
<Piero_Scarufii> injustice is allowed
<Piero_Scarufii> this world is the 365th heaven Abraxas laughs at us
<Piero_Scarufii> we are the lowest of the heavens and now i realize why
<LjL> For transparency and to better follow freenode guidelines, channels ENTRYMSGs have been changed/added (where relevant) to specify that the channel is logged and the location of the official logs. Please inform us if any logged channels are lacking the message, and if you are a channel contact, consider adding it to your channel.
 * fetova o/
<snake_> hello. can anyone tell me how to find a user in what channel is he ? because i found that someone i am looking for is online but i dont know in which channel is he
<Myrtti> Seveas: a quick brief on albertoknox?
<Seveas> Myrtti, hmm?
<Myrtti> he's on #ubuntu-fi, alledgedly has nothing else to say than dropping names from the Finnish national epic
<Myrtti> I was just wondering if he's a regular since you kick(banned?) him at -ot
<Myrtti> I'm there with my hand on the trigger finger though
<Myrtti> or has anyone seen him behaving disruptively on any other channels?
<Seveas> not necessarily disruptively
<Seveas> but I wouldn't be at all surprised if it were a bot
<[NikO]> Myrtti, i quiet him on u-fr for flood about god ..
<Myrtti> so heads up
<[NikO]> hi there
<[NikO]> could someone answer me about bot cloak with /ubuntu/bot/ ?
<nalioth> [NikO]: if you ask a question
<[NikO]> uBOTu-fr is my bot, it was use on all #ubuntu-fr-* channels
<McPeter> hi nalioth ;)
<nalioth> hi McPeter
<[NikO]> ok, i receive an answer to wait by ubotu :)
<nalioth> [NikO]: you triggered the factoid insertion mechanism in ubotu
<nalioth> [NikO]: ubotu is a bot and can't help you with this
<nalioth> [NikO]: what did you need for uBOTu-fr ?
<[NikO]> just the ubuntu/bot cloak
<nalioth> ok
<[NikO]> well, i will ask for /ubuntu/member/ cloak to )
<Nafallo> isn't /ubuntu/member a launchpadteam now? :-P
<Nafallo> s/\//\@/
<Pici> It always has?
<Nafallo> Pici: nope. it haven't always been :-)
<[NikO]> i have an account
<[NikO]> not the bot :)
<Nafallo> [NikO]: I was responding to you ubuntu/member query
<[NikO]> thanks Nafallo
<Pici> Nafallo: Its been like that for quite a while, as long as I can remember.
<Nafallo> Pici: I pre-date what you remember then :-)
<Pici> :)
<Nafallo> Pici: but then again, I was one of the first with the cloak I think :-)
<Pici> Nafallo: Ah.
<[NikO]> nalioth, (sorry for highlight) do you have any idea of what i need to do to have /ubuntu/bot cloak on uBOTu-fr supybot ?
<LjL> [NikO], it's possible that in the short term we'll be able to make ubotu "international", with a web interface that can be used to translate factoids, too, you might want to see how that comes out
<Andres_> LjL, shouldn't be better to upload factoids for translation in LP?
#ubuntu-irc 2008-04-09
<LjL> that's not very practical at all for the implementation.
<[NikO]> LjL, bot have also lot of feature / link direct link to the french wiki
<LjL> [NikO], but of course you could keep all your factoids as they are
<[NikO]> so we prefer to link to wiki and not to a database
<Andres_> LjL, why wouldn't it be practical?
<LjL> you won't be "linking to a database"...
<LjL> Andres_, because it's a bot with its own DB, making it interact with launchpad is not something i'd wish to its author.
<[NikO]> all irc user can add tag > link
<[NikO]> as you can see, because you idle a time on #ubuntu-fr
<LjL> [NikO]: you mean everyone can add new factoids?
<[NikO]> yes
<[NikO]> but important ones we lock them
<LjL> well, i don't know if that will be possible, but i think it could be
<[NikO]> LjL, see on #ubuntu-fr a simple demo
<LjL> better in -geeks i think
<[NikO]> ok :)
<RoAkSoAx> LjL, i see... but still would be good to have it uploaded to LP for translations so that way contributors are able to help on translating ubotu to their own language
<RoAkSoAx> at least not tto have the hole DB but the important factoids
<LjL> i don't see why that couldn't be done from the web interface...
<RoAkSoAx> LjL, that could be done aswell, but i ment like having a new way of contributing with the project, since now, most of contributions are managed and located in LP, such as bugs, answers and translations of the system and packages... so adding factoids to LP for translation would be a new way to contribute done in the LP website
<RoAkSoAx> and that the actual translations team can translate, verify and validate translations of contributors as it is done with the system and its packages
<LjL> factoids are just quick things to give support to people on IRC, though
<LjL> i really don't think they're on the same level as system software
<LjL> also, on many channels ops would like to control factoid contents
<LjL> and anyway, no matter its merits, i think it's just technically unlikely to happen
<LjL> (where's the source for launchpad, for starters... ;)
<RoAkSoAx> ok ;)
<illovae> hello
<Pici> Helo
<fetova> o/
#ubuntu-irc 2008-04-10
<Gordon_Freeman> hello
<Gordon_Freeman> any one know where i can find a tutorial on starting an irc channel?
<nalioth> Gordon_Freeman: this is not a help channel.  try asking in #freenode   :)
<Gordon_Freeman> what is this channel then?
<nalioth> this is the administrative channel for #ubuntu irc channels
<tritium> Gordon_Freeman: as stated in the topic, the international ubuntu IRC ops channel
<nalioth> support for Ubuntu linux is in #ubuntu
<nalioth> general help and support can be found in #freenode
<nalioth> Gordon_Freeman: it is considered really rude to paste into irc channels
<nalioth> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Gordon_Freeman> sorry didnt know what the title ment am n00b pls forgive
<nalioth> Gordon_Freeman: you can return to #freenode now
<nalioth> please don't paste into channels in the future  :)
<arualavi> /clear/clear
<arualavi> sorry
<jpatrick> ...
<erUSUL> i have a weird problem (not me someone on #ubuntu-es) apt resolves all sources to localhost:4001 has someone seen something like that
<no0tic> erUSUL, it seems a dns problem
<erUSUL> all other internet apps resolve names just fine it is apt (and front ends the one failing
<erUSUL> no0tic: if you ping es.archive.ubuntu.com the ping resolves just fine but if you apt-get update you get
<no0tic> ah
<erUSUL> Imposible obtener http://es.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy/Release.gpg  No pude conectarme a localhost:4001 (127.0.0.1). - connect (111 Conexión rechazada)
<erUSUL> no0tic: i made the user check settings in /etc/apt/* but no proxy settings found so far...
<Pici> Isnt there an apt specific proxy... nevermind.
<erUSUL> Pici: yes in apt.conf you can epecify a proxy... but grep -i proxy -r /etc/apt/* doesn't return anything...
<erUSUL> FYI the user has anon proxy running.... he should let me know earlier.... >(
<no0tic> :)
<[NikO]> hi, it is possible to have +L mode on #ubuntu-fr ?
<erUSUL> jpatrick: where is botijo? i miss it ;P
<RoAkSoAx> we all do ;)
<Nafallo> ey!
<Nafallo> ubotu?
<Nafallo> oh
<Nafallo> hi ubotu :-)
<Nafallo> ubotu: been on holiday, have you?
<Myrtti> :-D
<[NikO]> hi, it is possible to have +L mode on #ubuntu-fr ?
<LjL> [NikO], do you have such a large banlist?! anyway, that's something up to freenode staff...
<[NikO]> we sometimes need to clean some
<LjL> well, so do we in #ubuntu even though we have +L... :)
<LjL> you should get _r1_ to talk to freenode staff i believe
<[NikO]> ok :)
<no0tic> what's wrong with /mode +b *!?=federico@host165-46-dynamic.24-79-r.retail.telecomitalia.it!#ubuntu-it-ops ?
<no0tic> it tells me MODE: No such channel
<nalioth> no0tic: is anyone in #ubuntu-it-ops ?
<no0tic> nalioth, yes
<no0tic> nalioth, we are six + chanserv
<nalioth> try just using *!?=federico@*!#ubuntu-it-ops
<no0tic> it works, but I'd like to bind it to his IP
<no0tic> his host, anyway
#ubuntu-irc 2008-04-11
<no0tic> nalioth, what could the problem be?
<nalioth> ah
<nalioth> your forgot the channel
 * nalioth headdesks
 * no0tic too
<no0tic> nalioth, no way, same error with /quote mode #ubuntu-it +b *!?=federico@host165-46-dynamic.24-79-r.retail.telecomitalia.it!#ubuntu-it-ops
<nalioth> try mode #ubuntu-it +b *!?=federico@host165-46-dynamic.*.retail.telecomitalia.it!#ubuntu-it-ops
<no0tic> nalioth, it works
<no0tic> nalioth, strange behaviour, anyway
<nalioth> it happens
<jpatrick> erUSUL: no idea where botijo is
<erUSUL> jpatrick: problems with the host?
<jpatrick> maybe...
<_r1_> LjL: [NikO]: I take care of that...
<_r1_> LjL: thanks
<Tm_T> juliux: hi, any news about shipment?
<juliux> Tm_T, args
<juliux> Tm_T, i know that i forgot something
<juliux> Tm_T, sorry for the delay
<Tm_T> juliux: heh, what's the state atm?
<juliux> Tm_T, the package is still at the office
<Tm_T> ah, roger
<juliux> i had the wrong label on the package
<juliux> one for national shipping
<juliux> and not for international shipping
<Tm_T> heh, those things happens
<[NikO]> LjL, do you have some news about uBOTu-fr cloak ?
<LjL> no :|
<roaksoax_> d
#ubuntu-irc 2008-04-12
<ph8> hey guys! Can i apply for an ubuntu cloak please? I can't figure out how to join the launchpad group! :p
<juliux> ph8, are you an ubuntu member?
<juliux> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewMemberHowto
<ph8> i'm on server-team
<ph8> although i haven't contributed yet :o
<ph8> is that what you mean?
<nalioth> ph8: read the wiki page  :)
<ph8> ah i see
<ph8> fair enough :)
<orthodoc> is this the place to ask for a ubuntu cloak?
<Myrtti> not exactly
<orthodoc> ?
<nalioth> orthodoc: how can we help you?
<Myrtti> but you might still get served here too
<Myrtti> :-)
<Myrtti> !member
<ubotu> Want to become an Ubuntu member? Look at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/processes/newmember
<orthodoc> ?ubuntu cloak
<Myrtti> ubuntu cloaks are for ubuntu members
<orthodoc> ok
<orthodoc> cloak sounds so ominous!
<orthodoc> whats it for?
<Myrtti> to hide your host for one
<Myrtti> to show appreciation to something for second
<orthodoc> if i am cloaked, so to speak, no one would know my whereabouts...
<orthodoc> and then i can go around back-slapping everyone, well done!
<orthodoc> Myrtti: Tring ...tring..
<jpatrick> Myrtti: this is the "right" place for cloakage
<Tm_T> orthodoc: no, that's not for that, with cloak you still can be traced, if you misbehave
<jpatrick> orthodoc: see: http://freenode.net/policy.shtml#behaviorandcloaks
<orthodoc> ok
<orthodoc> how does having a cloak help?
<jpatrick> it can stop DoS attacks on your host by hiding it
<Tm_T> also it helps to identify you
<Tm_T> orthodoc: do /whois Tm_T
<Tm_T> and you know what I'm about
<nalioth> jpatrick: when is the last time you've suffered a DOS attack?
<jpatrick> nalioth: never, but the freenode faq says: "hide your hostname from DoS attacks"
 * nalioth thinks it's "sky is falling" reasoning
<nalioth> i've been using irc since the early 90s and haven't had one yet
<orthodoc> so nalioth, whats ur reason?
<nalioth> we might as well tell folks that cloaks protect them from floating off
<nalioth> orthodoc: for what?
<orthodoc> i meant for cloaks. whats floating off mean?
<nalioth> orthodoc: when you lose the gentle hand of gravity
<nalioth> orthodoc: astronauts float
<orthodoc> then cloaks must be very heavy ...made of lead :;)
<orthodoc> ;-)
<Tm_T> well no, when you lose gravity, lead wont help
<Tm_T> loose even I believe
<Tm_T> no, lose
<Tm_T> bah
<Myrtti> bah
<Myrtti> laundry day <3
 * jpatrick waves at Nafallo 
<Nafallo> hi jpatrick :-)
<Tm_T> I should do dishes and clean apartment before heading to out, meeting my better sides family
<[NikO]> i love the "A problem occurred in a Python script." when i try to create my wiki page
<[NikO]> why i can't create / edit my wikipage :/
<Tm_M> juliux hi
<juliux> Tm_M, hi
<juliux> now your package is at dhl;)
<Tm_M> hmm, might get it within a week?
<juliux> hopefully
<Tm_M> great
<mattius> Greetings all. Is there a different Ubuntu IRC channel addressing IPv6 questions/issues?
<RoAkSoAx> mattius, i believe all support questions are placed in #ubuntu
<mattius> (y) Thanks!
#ubuntu-irc 2008-04-13
<Nafallo> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Daviey> #lrluk-crew
<Daviey> whoops
<LjL> raptoid, there is just one thing not clear to me about #ubuntu.tr
<LjL> why doesn't it follow the normal naming, i.e. #ubuntu-tr?
<Nafallo> LjL: we had that for .se, it was redirected to -se after a while ;-)
<Nafallo> LjL: we followed #debian.se the first years ;-)
<raptoid> the owner of that channel is my friend
<LjL> raptoid, are you not the owner?
<raptoid> but he is not able to connect to irc
<raptoid> yes i am
<LjL> so wait, you mean the owner of #ubuntu-tr? or .tr?
<raptoid> actually one of them but the owner of other channel is not able to connect to irc
<raptoid> he is my friend
<raptoid> but he direct his channel to my channel
<LjL> raptoid, ideally the channel name for the official channel should be #ubuntu-tr, though, since all other official channels follow that naming
<LjL> #ubuntu.tr is official, no? (it's on the wiki, at least)
<raptoid> yes it is the official
<raptoid> all the ubuntu turkish people join that channel
<raptoid> .tr
<LjL> raptoid: would you mind if things were swapped, making #ubuntu-tr the active channel, and #ubuntu.tr a redirect to it? the current situation is a bit weird
<raptoid> yes but the owner of the -tr channel is not able to come to irc
<raptoid> if you give the ownership of the channel to me
<raptoid> that could be
<raptoid> better
<LjL> raptoid, that is possible
<raptoid> ok
<LjL> raptoid, another thing is that i think the channel should not be +s... that way, people cannot see that the channel exists
<raptoid> im sorry
<raptoid> i will do that
<raptoid> if u give the ownership
<LjL> raptoid: yes, can you wait a couple of minutes?
<raptoid> no problem
<raptoid> i will wait
<PriceChild> yes i'm happy with it
<LjL> raptoid, you are the contact of #ubuntu-tr now
<LjL> however, i guess you probably want, first, to get locobot_1 transferred to the new channel
 * Nafallo should not have looked at that 2girls1cup video...
#ubuntu-irc 2009-04-06
<McPeter> * Juifkiller (n=Ium@91.176.130.187) a rejoint #ubuntu-fr
<McPeter> <Juifkiller> argent argent !
<McPeter> <Juifkiller> la barre d'état d'israel ?
<McPeter> <Juifkiller> a disparu ?
<McPeter> <Juifkiller> chouette bonne nouvelle
<McPeter> <Datenshi33> ridor: tu clique droit sur cel
<McPeter> hi
<McPeter> sorry for flood
<McPeter> freenode ircop can kline this user ?
<McPeter> racist
<McPeter> <McPeter> * [Juifkiller] #gentoofr #bsdfanatics
<Pici> McPeter: If the user is being disruptive in multiple channels, you can speak to a staffer in #freenode about them.
<McPeter> but my english is very poor :p
<McPeter> now he banned from #gentoofr
<McPeter> * [Juifkiller] #netbsdfr #bsdfanatics
<McPeter> rhaa
<tymofiy> hi there
<tymofiy> I want to setup a channel for Ubuntu Ukrainian team. Can someone help?
<Pici> tymofiy: #ubuntu-ua has already been registered.  Its listed on the Ubuntu loco team list.
<tymofiy> I can not see it here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<tymofiy> and it has wrong Chanserv message.
<Pici> tymofiy: Its listed https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeamList
<Pici> tymofiy: It appears that the user skyrider registered it.  They were last online about 15 hours ago.  You could try contacting them to see if they could transfer ownership if you are interested in taking over the channel.
<tymofiy> can you tell his email address?
<Pici> tymofiy: /msg nickserv info skyrider
<tymofiy>  /msg nickserv info skyrider
<tymofiy> thank you, Pici
<Pici> tymofiy: You're welcome.  If you don't have any luck with that, come back here and we'll see what we can do.
<tymofiy> ok
#ubuntu-irc 2009-04-07
<markos> Can someone help me change the language setting??
<markos> It's in Japanese now and want to change to English
<markos> I'm looking for "control panel" like thing
<markos> hello??
<jester-> hi
<swisida> hi to all, someone here knows any channell of ubuntu in brazilian portuguese?
<Myrtti> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<erUSUL> !br
<swisida> tks
 * erUSUL wins
<Ekushey> !bd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bd
<Ekushey> !bn
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bn
<Ekushey> :|
<erUSUL> Ekushey: ?
<erUSUL> Ekushey: iso code of your country?
<Ekushey> erUSUL, yeah
<erUSUL> Ekushey: and you are from?
<Ekushey> Bangladesh
<Myrtti> do you have a channel then?
<Ekushey> Myrtti, us?
<Myrtti> yes?
<Ekushey> yes of coarse, #ubuntu-bd
<Myrtti> any suggestions to what the bot should say if you do !bd
<erUSUL> Ekushey: then create the ubottu factoid...
<Ekushey> how do i do that?
<Myrtti> "!bd is <reply> Ubuntu Bangladesh foo bar baz etc"
<Myrtti> !fi
<ubottu> Suomenkielinen keskustelu (K)Ubuntusta kanavilla #ubuntu-fi ja #kubuntu-fi
<erUSUL> Ekushey: Myrtti can do it if you say what you want the bot to store. we do not know your mother tongue
<Myrtti> that's Finnish equivalent of "!fi is <reply> Suomenkielinen ..."
<Ekushey> cool, thanks Myrtti and erUSUL
<Ekushey> [18:51] <ubottu> Your edit request has been forwarded to #ubuntu-ops.  Thank you for your attention to detail
<Myrtti> yup
<Myrtti> !bd is <reply>Bangla te Ubuntu bishoyok alochonar jonno #ubuntu-bd te ashun. Dhonnobad!
<ubottu> I'll remember that, Myrtti
<Myrtti> !bn is <reply> foo
<Myrtti> !no bn is <alias> bd
<ubottu> I'll remember that Myrtti
<Myrtti> !bd
<ubottu> Bangla te Ubuntu bishoyok alochonar jonno #ubuntu-bd te ashun. Dhonnobad!
<Myrtti> !bn
<Ekushey> !bn
<Myrtti> it wont do it now that it's been said just before
<Myrtti> ubottu: tell Ekushey about bn
<ubottu> Ekushey, please see my private message
<Ekushey> oh ok, thanks Myrtti :)
<Ekushey> very nice
<Myrtti> np
<Myrtti> part of the job :-P
<Myrtti> Nafallo: jag har ärtsoppa ♥ hittade burkar i Sainsbury :-D \o/
<Myrtti> om nom nom
<Myrtti> lite för söt för mig men den är ingen problem
<Nafallo> lol
<Myrtti> också har råglimpa kvar
<Myrtti> allt bra i Öar ;-)
<Myrtti> usch, för mycket senap >___<
<jussi01> err
<Myrtti> vad?
<alphaaquilae> hello everybody
<alphaaquilae> i want to have an "unaffiliated" cloak, but i don't know how to proceed
<dantalizing> alphaaquilae: google "freednode cloak"
<alphaaquilae> yes i did it, in this site it(s said that i have to conatct a network staffer in order to turn the cloak on for me, how can i contact him?
<Pici> alphaaquilae: Ask in #freenode
<erUSUL> an user with this who should be banned  with *!*@p54A77230.dip.t-dialin.net hostmast? doesn't it?
<erUSUL> 20:49 -!- #Ubuntu-es Zookey    H   0  i=54a77230@gateway/web/ajax/mibbit.com/x-c087260603b490f1 [p54A77230.dip.t-dialin.net]
<Pici> erUSUL: No, that won't work, unless they try to access from outside of mibbit.
<Pici> erUSUL: Use something like: *!i=54a77230@gateway/web/ajax/mibbit.com/*
<erUSUL> Pici: ok
<Nik0> erUSUL: use +d
<m4v> but you can ban by real username isn't?
<Nik0> with mibbit real host appear on username field
<erUSUL> Nik0: ok you told me that before... and i completely forgot about it.... making a tomboy note now
<Nik0> :)
 * Basque Afaltzen
#ubuntu-irc 2009-04-08
<jester-> hi
<alefteris> hi all, in #ubuntu-gr there are currently 3 ubuntu bots, would it be posible to just keep one, ubottu?
<tsimpson> which bots are there?
<alefteris> tsimpson, ubot3, ubotwo and ubottu
<alefteris> :/
<alefteris> but please, leave ubottu, as is't the one working with channel spesific factoids
<tsimpson> all the bots should share all the factoids
<tsimpson> LjL: do you have access to ubotwo?
<LjL> tsimpson: yes
<LjL> ubotwo works with channel specific factoids
<LjL> it just sometimes stop working completely
<alefteris> tsimpson, thats the theory, but is't not happening with the other bots
<tsimpson> alefteris: does ubot3 have channel specific factoids?
<tsimpson> like !ask and !paste
<LjL> it does not
<tsimpson> odd, it has the factoids
<LjL> tsimpson: it did not until a couple of days ago at the very least
<tsimpson> ask-#ubuntu-gr works in /msg to it
<tsimpson> LjL: yeah, I think that was because the rsync address changed
<LjL> uhm, i don't think it did until yesterday or the day before
<tsimpson> then again, neither are working atm
<tsimpson> anyway, if ubot3 works in -gr, I'd rather have ubottu part
<tsimpson> it's already in > 40 channels
<LjL> tsimpson: ubot3 works (once the mute on it has been removed)
<alefteris> thanks guys :)
<pleia2> can we get a logging loco bot in #ubuntu-us when someone has a chance?
<Nafallo> ^-- jpds
<Nafallo> or no wait. logbot... not sure who handles them.
<pleia2> I don't remember either :)
<Nafallo> ubuntu-eu.org, but not sure who that is :-P
<tsimpson> #ubuntu-eu or admin@ubuntu-eu.org
<LjL> err
<LjL> you *have* one...?
<LjL> ah, #ubuntu-us, what am i thinking
<Nafallo> LjL: sounds like not? ;-)
<Nafallo> http://capitalstreamingmedia1.com:8000/
<Nafallo> ehrm
<Ienorand> Hello, is the "ban" of online chat clients (mibbit) in #ubuntu-se a permanent thing and is there any way to enter using mibbit? I am unable to use any other irc tube due to firewall restrictions.
<jpds> ^-- Nafallo
<Nafallo> Ienorand: there isn't no.
<Nafallo> Ienorand: I think there is a chat on http://www.ubuntu-se.org though
<Ienorand> Ah, found it, cheers
<dantalizing> are the meeting commands for ubot2_ documented somewhere?
<jussi01> . ubot2_ has meeting commands?
<jussi01> o.O
<dantalizing> no?
<Nafallo> jpds: why is ubot2_ ubot2_ ?
 * andol wonders if it would be possible to get an Ubuntu cloak?
<andol> https://launchpad.net/~andol
<Nik0> ping nalioth
<Nik0> wait. :)
<andol> Nik0: thanks
<jussi01> andol, set your nick up correctly?
<andol> jussi01: yes
<jussi01> andol: ie. like this: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<andol> jussi01: yes
<jussi01> :) good. nal or Pricey can sort you then :)
<andol> well, not sure about the hidemail part :)
<Pricey> one sec
<Pricey> andol: Done.
<andol> Pricey: thanks
<jpds> Nafallo: Dunno really.
#ubuntu-irc 2009-04-09
<jester-> hi
<Nik0> hi
<jpds> ubot4: @join #ubuntu-sv
<ubot4> Factoid 'join #ubuntu-sv' not found
<Nafallo> lol
<Nafallo> nice
<Ampelbein> hi there. i'm an ubuntu-member and would like to have a cloak in freenode. Launchpad page: https://launchpad.net/~amoog
<jussi01> Ampelbein: have you set your nick up t http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<Ampelbein> jussi01: as far as i can tell, yes.
<Ampelbein> registered to nickserv, hide email, group other nick, auto identify to nickserv.
<jussi01> Ampelbein: excellent. Pricey or nalioth will be by sometime to sort you out
<Ampelbein> ok, thanks.
<nalioth> Ampelbein please /msg nickserv info Ampelbein and verify you've set your account up properly
<Ampelbein> nalioth: hmm, doesn't show alternate nick. sec please.
<Ampelbein> nalioth: ok, now its all set.
<nalioth> enjoy  :)
<Ampelbein> nalioth: thank you very much.
<erUSUL_HijoPuta> erUSUL: hola
<Nik0> erUSUL: you have a fan boy i think : http://pastie.org/442095
<Euaki> hello I would like to ask an ubuntu-gr/bot cloak for Euaki (the new ubuntu-gr bot!).
<Ienorand> Hello, I'm interested in accesing #ubuntu-se using mibbit (which is the only way I am able to access irc behind current firewall), I've tried the web-based chat-clinet on the ubuntu sweden homepage but that one still relies on specific ports not available to me... Is there any possibility to register to allow for access or something similar?
<tsimpson> Ienorand: you could contact an op for #ubuntu-se (/msg ChanServ access #ubuntu-se list) or just get an unaffiliated cloak from #freenode which will override the mibbit mask
<Nik0> yes, Ienorand you can have a cloak.
<Pricey> tsimpson: unaffiliated cloaks are overwritten by the web/gateway vhosts
<tsimpson> Pricey: ah, I though all cloaks overrode it
<Pricey> tsimpson: only project cloaks i'm afraid
<Pricey> last i heard anyway... i'm paranoid i've got that wrong
<Nik0> anyway, -se can remove ban on mibbit
<Nik0> and use +d if they have problem with an user
<Pricey> Nik0: perhaps easier is a +b *!?=########@*
<Nik0> Pricey: ident, not the way with mibbit
<Pricey> Nik0: pardon?
<Nik0> real user name contain real host
<tsimpson> Nik0: ident is the IP as hex
<Pricey> Nik0: ident contains ip.
<Pricey> Nik0: in many clients, its easier to find that than the real name also.
<tsimpson> Pricey: looks like you're correct about the unaffiliated cloaks
<Pricey> Which is why I suggested it.
<Nik0> so it s stupid to keep a large ban on mibbit
<Pricey> Nik0: I wouldn't say 'stupid'.
<Nik0> too large ..
<Ienorand> Hmm, so I get it right in that the cloak way would not work then? And I'm either to poke the operators each time I want to join or wait until -se changes policy?
<tsimpson> johanbr, Philip5, Nafallo: ping
<johanbr> tsimpson: yes?
<tsimpson> johanbr: how would you/other -se ops feel about removing the mibbit ban in -se and using ident/realname bans?
<johanbr> I have no particular opinion on the matter.
<tsimpson> it seems like a bit of a blanket ban
<johanbr> But then again, I wasn't the one who banned mibbit in the first place.
<tsimpson> I can't tell who did, but it's been in place now for over 2 months
<Philip5> neither did i... i think it's Nafallo who placed the bann and i don't know who that person is
<johanbr> I'd rather not do anything before I know the reason for the ban.
<tsimpson> the point is that it's not just banning one user, but a large group
<tsimpson> and there are ways of targeting bans with mibbit
<Ienorand> (For reference, the issue stems from my university imposing anally restrictive firewall blocking on all net access in halls, and they explicitly state that they won't change it unless the reason is directly related to academic work). I am possibly quite alone in this particular predicament... Since I don't think Swedish Unis do that (I'm in the uk atm)
 * Nafallo shrugs. can try without.
<Nafallo> Ienorand: ban removed
<Nik0> clap clap
<Ienorand> Nafallo: Cheers! :)
<klaz168> hi, I'm a member of Ubuntu's Egypt Team and I was wondering if it's possible to transfer #ubuntu-eg to another user, as the foudner does not get on IRC anymore. it's been six months since he accessed freenode.
<Nik0> karimfayez should be the next +F i think
<klaz168> Nik0, well Karim isnt active either, he doesnt manage mailing list and _NO_ activity at all.
<Nik0> is there a loco page with loco members somewhere ?
<klaz168> Nik0, yes
<Nik0> that should help people with rights here to found the good candidate :)
<klaz168> Nik0, doin a whois on KarimFayez showed that he last accessed a year ago...
<Nik0> do you have loco page members ?
<klaz168> Nik0, yes
<Nik0> put link here
<klaz168> k sec
<Nik0> and wait for an irc council member :)
<klaz168> here, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EgyptTeam/members
#ubuntu-irc 2009-04-10
<gouki> Hi. I'm interested in having a bot on the channel of my LoCo that will display URLs for Launchpad bug numbers (like in -devel). Is this something available for LoCo IRC channels?
<Nik0> gouki: in which channel ?
<gouki> Nik0, #ubuntu-pt
<Nik0> gouki: do you want somethings like #335 -> bot return title and description ?
<gouki> Nik0, yes. If possible.
<Nik0> !join #ubuntu-pt
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about join #ubuntu-pt
<Nik0> yes i know :)
<Nik0> !config channel #ubuntu-pt supybot.plugins.Bugtracker.bugSnarfer True
<uBOTu-fr> Nik0: ok
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Nik0> done.
<gouki> Heheh! Thank you very much, Nik0.
<m4v> is using the "sudo_rm-rf_" nickname in #ubuntu-es good enough reason for ban?
<aim1159> we ban such "good peeople"
<aim1159> at #ubuntu-ru
<aim1159> if the man is not changing the nick after the talk, of cause
<m4v> ah well, he isn't changing the nick, if somebody with uBOTu-fr access can do me a favor ^
<m4v> nevermind, he changed it
<klaz168> any idea when councils get online?
<tsimpson> most of them are in europe, so it's still early
<ikonia> very early
<jussi01> Im here
<jussi01> ikonia: what the heck are you up for... :P
<klaz168> hi jussi01
<jussi01> Hi klaz168
<klaz168> jussi01, hi, youre an IRC council I assume? :)
<jussi01> klaz168: correct
<klaz168> jussi01, sweet if you scroll above you'll read my issue
<jussi01> klaz168: Im aware of the issue, we are thinking about it and will get back s to you soon.
<klaz168> jussi01, ok thanks
<Nafallo> jpds: message me on jabber
#ubuntu-irc 2009-04-11
<gouki> Are LoCo required to have the channels logged?
<gouki> Let me rephrase that (it's 5AM). Are LoCo IRC channels required to have the channels logged?
<pleia2> gouki: there isn't a project-wide mandate saying that, no
<gouki> pleia2, got it. thank you.
<Nik0> hi there
<erUSUL> Nik0: you have problems with russian ip's too?
<Nik0> no, they don't come on u-fr*
<Nik0> in fact this ban is not a matter, cause russian have to go to -ru
<Nik0> erUSUL, you should +d ppp152-128.tis-dialog.ru
<Nik0> mibbit guy is ru
<erUSUL> sigh :|
<Nik0> +d *.tis-dialog.ru
<ubot4> Nik0: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubot2> Nik0: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Nik0> i don't think .
<erUSUL> Nik0: lets see if that's enough
<Nik0> erUSUL, that's not
<erUSUL> :(
<erUSUL> hope i do not have to do the same in the other two channels...
<jussi01> errr... Nik0 +d is a realname ban...
<m4v> jussi01: mibbit use hostmask for realname
 * jussi01 sighs, headdesks and sighs again...
<jussi01> Nik0: my apologies...
<Nik0> :)
<erUSUL> well i know have realname bans for an entire russian isp on my 3 channels... sigh
<erUSUL> now*
<Nik0> there is too much silly guy on world :)
<erUSUL> Nik0: specially in russia it seems.. (i recall problems in #ubuntu-women discussed here with russians).  XD
<Nik0> we have somes too :)
#ubuntu-irc 2010-04-12
<digitaloktay> hi
<rww> hello
<digitaloktay> can anyone invite locobot_1 to #ubuntu-tr
<nhandler> digitaloktay: email admin@ubuntu-eu.org for one of the locobots
<digitaloktay> ok thx i am send an email to this
<keffie_jayx> jussi01: ping?
<jussi01> keffie_jayx: 2 mins please
<keffie_jayx> no problem
<Tm_T> 2 mins gone?
 * Tm_T hides
<keffie_jayx> heh
 * Tm_T huggles jussi01 quickly and then hides again
<jussi01> keffie_jayx: ok, Im here
<keffie_jayx> jussi01: Did you get htat email response from pelicanos in english?
<jussi01> keffie_jayx: can we join elsewhwere to talk about this?
<keffie_jayx> jussi01: the loco council channel?
<keffie_jayx> #ubuntu-lococouncil
<jussi01> keffie_jayx: yeah, you need to invite me.
#ubuntu-irc 2010-04-13
<reallydoe> how come I can send in #ubuntu but not #ubuntu-ru
<reallydoe> ?
<rww> reallydoe: #ubuntu-ru stops users that aren't identified with nickserv from talking. #ubuntu does not. For more information on registering and identifying with nickserv, see the information ubottu's about to send you
<reallydoe> "canot send to channel"
<rww> ubottu: register | reallydoe
<ubottu> reallydoe: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<reallydoe> ubottu: thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<reallydoe> rww: thanks
<reallydoe> I meant ;)
<reallydoe> and ubottu
<rww> reallydoe: You're welcome :)
<niko> jussi01: mind if i pm you ?
<jussi01> niko: go for it.
<IdleOne> QUESTION/SUGGESTION: Concerning the release party badges. I am not certain I understand why there is a beer mug on the design, I do like the designs very much both the orange and pruple are really nice but why does the design include a beer mug? Not all Ubuntu users are of legal drinking age and I wonder if Ubuntu/Canonical want to send the implied message that we need alcohol to have a good time. I would prefer the head of a Lynx instead
<IdleOne> Perhaps if we could also have a badge without the beer mug so that organizers of release parties can chose which they want to use
<vish> IdleOne: link pls?
<IdleOne> vish: I deleted the email :/ let me look it up
<k1l> http://ubuntu.hu/sites/default/files/urpb_en_orange.png
<IdleOne> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/loco-contacts/2010-April/004379.html has the links
<om26er> I just became ubuntu member(well, just) so how to get IRC cloak
<IdleOne> om26er: link to launchpad account?
<vish> IdleOne: 1: the animal is not supposed to be referred in the final release , it is a codename and to be used only for aplha/beta [however everyone uses it all the time, but that's not supposed to be]
<om26er> IdleOne, https://launchpad.net/~om26er
<IdleOne> jussi01, Pici, topyli, tsimpson:   https://launchpad.net/~om26er
<IdleOne> om26er: they will get to it asap
<k1l> IdleOne: i think u should reply ur concerns to this emaillist
<IdleOne> k1l: I think I will thanks :)
<rww> What do release party badges have to do with Ubuntu IRC =\
<IdleOne> vish: I don't mind the beer mug so much, just would prefer a choice of having or not having it
<IdleOne> rww: nothing specifically, just figure this was the most appropriate channel to mention it
<rww> IdleOne: Why?
<rww> Perhaps you're unaware of #ubuntu-locoteams?
<IdleOne> plenty of Ops, CC memebers and LoCo team members here
<IdleOne> rww: thank you. I will mention it there :)
<vish> om26er: i guess, 13 is a lucky number for you ;)
<om26er> vish, or 26 maybe ;)  cuz bug control on 26 and DOB on 26. Though you can divide 26 by 2 :-)
<IdleOne> Well I am off. Thanks for the point in the right direction rww and k1l. vish thank you also for your info :)
<IdleOne> Have a good day folks
<om26er> Thanks vish for cheering for me there.
<vish> om26er: np.. luckily persia mentioned it  in -bugs
<benjas> Hello there, I am trying to share a USB Stick through Samba Share. I can see it from my windows box, but cannot open it, I have tried chown to change the ownership so I change the permissions on it, but to no avail. Any ideas?
<ubot2> arand called the ops in #ubuntu-se (nuuska visiON_)
<om26er> any one here to give me a cloak?
<om26er> http://www.launchpad.net/~om26er
<vish> nhandler or VorTechS or niko ^ : https://launchpad.net/~om26er
<niko> jussi01: ping http://www.launchpad.net/~om26er
<niko> vish: you should ping ubuntu GC in fact, not staffers :)
<vish> niko: ah , right , they were pinged a while ago , and no one responded , sometimes staffers seem to do too :)
 * vish was Ubuntu cloaked by a staffer
<Myrtti> vish: but the GC needs to confirm it first, and they haven't, even if they have been pinged
<vish> Myrtti: right, gotcha.
<jussi01> niko: go ahead and cloak with ubuntu/member thanks.
<niko> ok
<vish> niko: i might have got it mixed up , in the scrollback i noticed a few members pinged earlier for a clock and pinged them , but as Myrtti mentioned the GC first approved :)
<niko> vish: np :)
<vish> cloak*
<niko> jussi01: done
<niko> om26er: congrats
<om26er> niko, great thanks
 * om26er thanks vish too
#ubuntu-irc 2010-04-14
<IdleOne> is there an official CoC translated to French and other languages?
<elky> IdleOne, I'm going to guess that the answer is yes, and the real question is "where?"
<rww> IdleOne: Not that I've heard of or can find.
<IdleOne> rww: sadly there isn't but I heard talk about the ubuntu site being translated officially
<IdleOne> so I would hope that includes the CoC, actually working on it right now
<IdleOne> the French version that is
<IdleOne> Going to propose it to the CC
<rww> Good idea. I'm surprised it hasn't been done already, considering how international Ubuntu is.
<pleia2> yeah
<persia> Note that in terms of interpretation, the CC is likely to rely on the English version.  Translations should probably note this so that people don't get caught up in potentially variable semantic wrangling.
<pleia2> persia: *nod*
<IdleOne> Email has been sent to CC mailing list
<IdleOne> :)
<jussi01> IdleOne: Im pretty sure the loco council were talking about translations of the CoC recently.
<Tm_T> we have finnish translation of CoC
<Tm_T> I wonder how the official status would be obtained and monitored
<elky> Tm_T, AIUI, the CoC is in version control anyway
<Tm_T> hmm, translations should be reviewed in some way, I think, would that be a job of LoCo, some council or... CC is to decide, I guess
<elky> I kinda suspect that if there's enough demand for a particular translation, then there'll be someone who speaks the language who is trustworthy enough.
<elky> hmm, s/speaks/writes/
<Tm_T> elky: I count our loco trustworthy enough, dunno if others would count too
<ubot2> AliTarihi called the ops in #ubuntu-ir ()
<Pici> Hi
<jtatum> hi Pici :)
<Pici> So we need #ubuntu-virginia forwarded to #ubuntu-us-va ?
<jtatum> Pici, I think that would be best. there is still some info on the net which references #ubuntu-virginia
<Pici> jtatum: Is panickedthumb MIA?
<jtatum> Pici, as far as i can tell. they last identified to nickserv in August. Admittedly, I have not tried to locate them in LP and contact them that way yet though.
<Pici> jtatum: Well, since its not the main channel, I'll go ahead and get it forwarded to #ubuntu-us-va.  I'm on the IRC Council and one of the Group Contacts for Ubuntu on freenode.
<jtatum> ah, great :) i was just reading the irc team pages on the wiki before you sent me here :)
<Pici> jtatum: All set :)
<jtatum> you rock Pici, thanks! :)
#ubuntu-irc 2010-04-15
<Tm_T> It's thursday
<rww> i never could get the hang of thursdays
<Tm_T> thanks to fuzzy clock, it's possible to have clock saying "not thursday" rest of the week
<Tm_T> hi
<niko> hi there
<nhaines> niko: howdy
<niko> fine fine
#ubuntu-irc 2010-04-16
<IdleOne> so I just read en email sent to the ubuntu-irc mailing list and I am a little concerned. it says that it is linked to freenode. "Currently we linked it to Freenodes authentication so that when you join you automatically have the permissions relevant to your moderation status, and so that we can limit users.." what worries me here is this just a way of harvesting user nicks and passwords?
<IdleOne> http://tap.info/group/ubuntu
<IdleOne> the site does not have a sign up link. so I assume it is asking for nickname and nickserv password in the login fields
 * IdleOne might be overly paranoid here
<rww> I think freenode might be unhappy about it too :\
<rww> (and if you're overly paranoid, then so am I, because I took one look at it and closed the window when I notice dthat)
<IdleOne> ok so, who do we take this to?
<rww> I'm waiting for an ircop to speak in #freenode so I can PM them (can't be bothered /whoising until I find one that isn't idle). Replying to the ubuntu-irc email with your concerns would probably also be a good idea.
<rww> (replying on-list, that is)
<IdleOne> I just did
<pleia2> I think you came off a bit harsh
<IdleOne> I may have
<IdleOne> but just seems very fishy to me and I felt that a harsh warning was warranted
<pleia2> btw: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/04/16/%23ubuntu-ops.html
<rww> Yeah, they were in #ubuntu-ops a few months ago, and I think it's a little bit more effort than the average phisher would put in, but the security implications are very concerning to me.
<rww> a[C[C[Clthough sites like mibbit are theoretically just as problematic, so...
<pleia2> yeah, I was just going to say that
<pleia2> I mean, they did go through the trouble of handling it via a bug in launchpad, which is a step in the right direction
<IdleOne> The idea itself seems interesting. I agree with rww on the security point
<pleia2> I don't actually have an opinion on it
<rww> pleia2: I think they were just referencing that bug. It's a general "#ubuntu is noisy" bug, not something they wrote, iirc.
<pleia2> ah
<pleia2> fair enough
<elky> I get the feeling that it's kind of like that ssh key generator website. Likely perfectly genuine in intent, but holy crap absurd in terms of the security POV
<bazhang> partnering with freenode? does freenode know about this?
<elky> bazhang, in that they are storing users passwords. I'd imagine not.
<bazhang> elky, interesting. he says a year or thereabouts, but it seems just a few months or so he was proposing this.
<elky> bazhang, i get the feeling it was a floundering nothing that discovered a cause a few months ago
<bazhang> sure seems that way
<m4v> jrib most likely made the ban during that time when the bantracker was having hiccups last week, so the ban isn't in the bt. There might be more of those unrecorded bans unfortunately.
<m4v> (saw jrib comment about the ban review in -ops log link)
<m4v> yeah, looks like two more bans went unrecorded at least in #ubuntu, one from jpds and another from bazhang.
<m4v> jpds, bazhang: so you're notified :)
<jpds> Righto.
<niko> the bot didn't synchro himself at reconnect ?
<bazhang> m4v, thanks :)
<m4v> niko: the db isn't, you can force a sync, but isn't useful at all imo (no logs get recovered)
#ubuntu-irc 2010-04-17
<Tm_T> ):
<Tm_T> new irssi in lucid, jolly good
<mrdeadlocked> Can anyone assist me in how to perma OP someone in a channel
<ersoy> hello, can i use ubuntu/member/ersoy cloak?
<topyli> ersoy, are you an ubuntu member?
<ersoy> no, how can i do
<guntbert> !member | ersoy
<ubottu> ersoy: Want to become an Ubuntu member? Look at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/processes/newmember
#ubuntu-irc 2010-04-18
<digitaloktay> hi
<digitaloktay> thx for locobot_1, in #ubuntu-tr turkish speaking channel :)
 * Tm_T does the happy dance as an attempt to make himself happier
 * erUSUL gives a free hug to Tm_T ahh and a box of chocolates the killer combo for sad days ( beer helps too but can result in hangover ;P)
<Tm_T> nah, this snow rain already cheered me up (:)
<Tm_T> but thanks
 * erUSUL ... everyday is like Sunday everyday is silent and grey ... 
<Tm_T> snow <3
 * h00k gives coffee to *
<MenZa> Thanks, h00k
<h00k> MenZa: you owe me :)
<MenZa> Certainly do!
<Tm_T> ...was about to make silly joke about how MenZa owes to everyone
<h00k> it worked!
<MenZa> :D
 * niko moved his ubotufr to http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-fr/ubuntu-bots/ubotufr/revision/47
<elleuca> Hi, I would ask for IRC cloak, here is my LP profile: https://launchpad.net/~elle.uca
<erUSUL> !nicksetup | elleuca
<ubottu> elleuca: To setup your nick so that you can be given a cloak, please follow the instructions here: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<jussi> niko: VorTechS staff et al, please cloak elleuca with an ubuntu/member cloak.
 * Tm_T huggles jussi
<jussi> elleuca: cangrats
<niko> jussi: done
<jussi> niko: thanks
<Tm_T> elleuca: cangrats!
<jussi> lol Tm_T
<niko> and congrats elleuca :)
<elleuca> jussi, Tm_T, niko (and everybody) thanks :)
<erUSUL> recieved this in #ubuntu
<erUSUL> 16:58 <Salid> Hi :) , A new channel #Linuxers on Dalnet is formed. Away from big and rushy channels. idea to build a small  community of friends. please join. OPS NEEDED. /server irc.dal.net
<jussi> niko: can you deal with that?
<erUSUL> he actually waited for me to respond ... so it is not a bot :)
<jussi> erUSUL: yeah, he was active in #u-ot not so long ago, asking about the best language to write a virus for windows...
<BetaBrain> buon giorno gente e buona domenica
<BetaBrain> e possibile parlare con qualcuno  in riguardo al cloack?
<BetaBrain> cè un operatore  disponibile?
<jussi> BetaBrain: Hi, do you understand english?
<BetaBrain> yes litle
<jussi> BetaBrain: are you an ubuntu member?
<BetaBrain> yes i menmber  to #ubuntu -it / ubuntu-it-chat
<BetaBrain> *member
<jussi> BetaBrain: do you have a launchpad page?
<jussi> BetaBrain: I think you are after an unaffiliated cloak. you need to join #freenode and ask there.
<BetaBrain> ok I better inform
<BetaBrain> thanks to all staff will see you
<m4v> ubuntu-eu logs always screws up special chars, they aren't saved in utf8
<kobrien> hi, how do I ask the bot for all the factoids it knows?
<guntbert> !askthebot | kobrien
<ubottu> kobrien: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<kobrien> thanks
<guntbert> !gender | kobrien btw
<ubottu> kobrien btw: yes, I can confirm I am a female bot :)
<m4v> kobrien: or check the factoid db in ubottu.com
<guntbert> m4v: thx for pointing that out - I always thought the website is in this factoid too
<kobrien> excellent, thanks
<m4v> guntbert: the link is in !ubottu
<uBOTu-fr> xangua called the ops in #Ubuntu-es (!ops)
<guntbert> m4v: and in !brain ....
#ubuntu-irc 2011-04-12
<bassem> hello
<bassem> I've requested for ubuntulog bot to join our loco channel since 2 days ago, and no response till now
<bassem> the request id is #16916
<jussi> bassem: you need to follow that up in #canonical-sysadmin
<bassem> jussi, thank you
<jussi> you are welcome :)
<vojtech_t> hi, i would like to ask for an ubuntu irc cloak, my LP profile: https://launchpad.net/~vojtech.trefny thanks
<IdleOne> tsimpson topyli and umm whoever the IRCC is ^^
<Pici> IdleOne: elky and jussi
<IdleOne> right
<IdleOne> thank you
<tsimpson> VorTechS, tomaw: ping
<Pici> tsimpson: you may want to re-identify ;)
<tsimpson> *pow*
<IdleOne> *bang*
<tsimpson> vojtech_t: while we're waiting, do you want your LP profile as the cloak (ubuntu/member/vojtech.trefny) or not?
<vojtech_t> tsimpson: yes, please
<IdleOne> We have a choice of cloak now?
<tsimpson> as it's a project cloak, we can basically do what we want with it ;)
<IdleOne> so our project cloak doesn't have to match LP?
<IdleOne> welcome to the family vojtech_t
<tsimpson> vojtech_t: all done :)
<IdleOne> and congrats on membership
<tsimpson> IdleOne: it never had to, it was usually just your nickserv account
<tsimpson> but I think having your LP name in the cloak is more identifiable etc
<IdleOne> ok. just asking. I am happy with my cloak as it is, finnaly got it broken in and fitting right
<tsimpson> my cloak is just way out of date, it's on my list of "things I should probable get around to putting on my list of things I'm planning to eventually get done"
<IdleOne> heh
<vojtech_t> thanks
<vojtech_t> IdleOne: I'm member since 2008, just forgot to ask for cloak :)
<IdleOne> ahh
<IdleOne> you are like tsimpson than, putting things on lists and not doing them :P
<vojtech_t> :)
<guntbert> whats the policy about logging for loco channels?
<tsimpson> guntbert: I think the LoCo Council want all (main) LoCo channels to be logged
<guntbert> tsimpson: so I remember too - and the logs should be published on http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ , right?
<tsimpson> yeah
<Tm_T> should/will
<guntbert> thx
<tsimpson> via ubuntulog (or ubuntulo1)
<guntbert> aahh , so its a question of getting the log bot to join?
<tsimpson> yeah. you, or whoever runs the LoCo, sends an mail to rt at ubuntu dot com to request it
<guntbert> tsimpson: understood, thx
#ubuntu-irc 2011-04-13
<SpamapS> Hi! I was wondering if I could have the ubuntu/member/nickname cloak applied?  https://launchpad.net/~clint-fewbar ... TIA
<rww> SpamapS: I don't think any of our group contacts are around right now; I'll poke one if I see them :)
<SpamapS> rww: cool thanks.
<rww> SpamapS: You'll need to identify to nickserv too, btw.
<SpamapS> yeah I already do that. :)
<rww> SpamapS: you aren't right now ;)
<SpamapS> wha?
 * SpamapS autoregs usually..
<SpamapS> Weird..
<SpamapS> Last failed attempt from: ClintB!47521858@gateway/web/freenode/ip.71.82.24.88 on Mar 14 18:13:52
<SpamapS> Definitely *not* me
<jussi> SpamapS: let me just sort that for you
<SpamapS> jussi: :) many thanks
<jussi> SpamapS: if you have a PM from a staffer, please make sure you anser
<jussi> there we are :)
<SpamapS> jussi: danke!
<cjwatson> Could we have a bug-lookup-capable bot in #ubuntu-installer, please?
<cjwatson> I thought we used to have one, but we don't seem to now
<jussi> cjwatson: Ill join ubottu till your old one rejoins
<jussi> ubottu: join #ubuntu-installer
<cjwatson> thanks
<jussi> cjwatson: if the old one returns, please ping me
<cjwatson> righto
#ubuntu-irc 2011-04-14
<lubotu2> tyrone called the ops in #ubuntu-ph ()
<tyrone> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<nhandler> Yes tyrone ?
<tyrone> good day
 * h00k blinks
<nhandler> Can I help you with something tyrone ?
<tyrone> i have this problim i have ubuntu 10.10 and it was my first to use this..
<IdleOne> tyrone: the !ops call is used for emergency ONLY
<nhandler> tyrone: You will also want #ubuntu for support
<tyrone> my setup is like this my router connected to ubuntu then i want ubuntu to be connected to another computer.. but my problem i cant have internet access to another computer
<tyrone> sorry for that
<IdleOne> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<tyrone> thanks guys
<lubotu3> Sysi called the ops in #ubuntu-fi ()
<micahg> hi, we seem to be missing a bot in #ubuntu-mozillateam
<gnomefreak> micahg: i just asked in -ops
<micahg> gnomefreak: ah, I can't keep the 2 straight :)
<gnomefreak> we only have a log bot. for some reason none of the other bots are on except for ubottu
<gnomefreak> we had a bunch of other bots to use rather than ubottu  but they are gone. ill be here for a bit longer and see if i can get one in there
<Tm_T> micahg: gnomefreak: per https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots you should have ubot4 there
<Tm_T> jpds: ^
<gnomefreak> Tm_T: all ubots are gone
<gnomefreak> it seems
<gnomefreak> see -ops
<Tm_T> gnomefreak: ubot4 and ubot5 are right here
<gnomefreak> where
<Tm_T> in this channel
<gnomefreak> i see lubotu#
<gnomefreak> oh there they are
#ubuntu-irc 2011-04-15
<arand> Would it make sense now to switch the !grub factoid to link to !grub2 and add a !grub1 for the legacy one?
<erUSUL> +1
<ubot4> Factoid '1' not found
<erUSUL> o.0!
<erUSUL> make a request in  #ubuntu-ops
<MichealH> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<MichealH> So that becomes !grub1 and !grub becomes !grub2?
<erUSUL> correct
<Tm_T> erUSUL: the request can be made here too
<erUSUL> well all ubottu edit requests are forwarded to #ubuntu-ops hence the suggestion
<Tm_T> true that (:
<Tm_T> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<MichealH> Tm_T: Has the cahnges been made, or?
<Tm_T> no, not yet
<Tm_T> !-grub
<ubottu> grub aliases: recoveringgrub, grub floppy, bootfloppy, mbr, fixmbr, grubrepair, fixgrub - added by Madpilot on 2006-06-22 09:44:20 - last edited by tsimpson on 2011-03-03 21:27:59
<MichealH> HAH grub aliases grub xD
<Tm_T> no it doesn't
<MichealH> Oh yeah :P
<MichealH> I thought it said grub, floppy :P
<Tm_T> ubottu: no, grub is <reply>GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<ubottu> I'll remember that Tm_T
<Tm_T> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Tm_T> ubottu: grub1 is <reply>grub 1 is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub for Karmic onwards
<ubottu> I'll remember that, Tm_T
<Tm_T> ubottu: no, grub is <reply>GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<ubottu> I'll remember that Tm_T
<Tm_T> ubottu: grub2 is <alias>grub
<ubottu> But grub2 already means something else!
<MichealH> Tm_T: I was gonna say, alias it :P
<Tm_T> ubottu: no, grub2 is <alias>grub
<ubottu> I'll remember that Tm_T
<Tm_T> that should be it?
<MichealH> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<MichealH> !grub1
<ubottu> grub 1 is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub for Karmic onwards
<MichealH> !grub2
<Tm_T> heh, bot doesn't allow repeating the same factoid, so it work
<Tm_T> works
<MichealH> Okay
<MichealH> arand: ^^
<Tm_T> not entirely happy with the wordings about the version numbers, but I leave it to writers better than I
<arand> Oh, excellent =)
#ubuntu-irc 2011-04-17
<Icar0> is there a channel where users talk about new features?
<Tm_T> #ubuntu-offtopic perhaps? don't know
<Icar0> or for just chilling around?
<Icar0> hmmm
<Icar0> will check thanks
<Icar0> what do you talk about in this channel?
<Tm_T> about maintaining irc channels and other related
<Icar0> oh... I see! not much activity I guess?
<serfus> Icar0, nope. you can try #defocus as well (not ubuntu related)
<JanC> Icar0: if you mean new features in natty, you can go to #ubuntu+1
#ubuntu-irc 2012-04-09
<EvilResistance> who's in charge of #ubuntu-classroom's events and management?
<Mkaysi> EvilResistance: Are you wondering those weird questions there outside events too?
<dax> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom/ContactUs
<dax> (search engine query: "ubuntu classroom team", second result)
<GirlyGirl> I can't send to #ubuntu ... any ideas why?
<GirlyGirl> I get the following "== Cannot send to channel: #ubuntu"
<dax> GirlyGirl: #ubuntu-ops is the correct place for op questions for #ubuntu. Please be patient.
<GirlyGirl> dax: Ok , I wasn't sure if it was an op issue
<GumballWatterson> I havnt been on for a while,  I think I'm ready to be unbanned  now
<GumballWatterson> and yes I had a different nicj
<GumballWatterson> nick
<GumballWatterson> any ops of #ubuntu-uk free to resolve this
<GumballWatterson> any ops of ubuntu UK free now?
 * popey arrives and says "He's had way more chances than anyone else, and I have the opinion that he shouldn't be let back in"
<popey> fwiw
<DJones> popey: +1 to that
<elky> popey, he also demonstrated his compulsive lying in #defocus earlier.
<popey> ah. i am not in #defocus anymore
<popey> thanks
<Bennlucky7> hello can i request ubuntu cloak?
<dax> Bennlucky7: are you an Ubuntu Member?
<Bennlucky7> yes i am https://launchpad.net/~benni-lonely-boy
<dax> !membership
<ubottu> Ubuntu Membership means recognition of a significant and sustained contribution to Ubuntu and the Ubuntu community.  For more info see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<dax> "Ubuntu Member" means something specific, I don't see the group for it on your LP profile. Check out that URL ubottu mentioned :)
<Bennlucky7> okay thanks
#ubuntu-irc 2012-04-10
<TameLion> Hi, is anyone available to change my cloak to an ubuntu members one please?
<dax> TameLion: Can you link to your Launchpad page, please?
<TameLion> Sure, dax: https://launchpad.net/~tamelion
<dax> !membership
<ubottu> Ubuntu Membership means recognition of a significant and sustained contribution to Ubuntu and the Ubuntu community.  For more info see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<dax> "Ubuntu Member" means something specific, I don't see the group for it on your LP profile. Check out that URL ubottu mentioned :)
<TameLion> Ah, I see. Thanks dax, I'll change to unafiliated for the moment then until I meet requirements.
<TameLion> Are you able to do that for me or should I head on over to the appropriate channel?
<dax> TameLion: You're currently cloaked tangocms/supporter/tamelion. You want that changing to unaffiliated/tamelion?
<TameLion> Yes please
<dax> I can do it.
<dax> done :)
<TameLion> Many thanks :)
<dax> welcome
<forestpiskie> morning - is there any chance an op can change my cloak to forestpiskie from hobgoblin - please :) https://launchpad.net/~forestpiskie TIA
<Mkaysi> I think that you should ask at #freenode
<Myrtti> why?
<dax> Mkaysi: project cloak changes require group contact approval, so no
<Myrtti> AlanBell, funkyHat, topyli, Pici
<dax> from the look of it, none of them are awake, though ;)
<forestpiskie> Mkaysi: this is where the cloak got set :)
<forestpiskie> dax Myrtti - I'll just sit in the channel - someone will come along :)
<dax> indeedy :)
<forestpiskie> I should really have nicked to fp when I cam to ask then I'd not be here again lol
<Mkaysi> Ok
<Mkaysi> Myrtti: I thought that you are staff too
<Myrtti> Mkaysi: er, I am?
<Myrtti> Mkaysi: but I'm not Ubuntu group contact
<Mkaysi> Oh
<AlanBell> morning
<dax> oh look, an AlanBell
<AlanBell> where?
<AlanBell> oh, right :)
<AlanBell> yes the forestpiskie cloak change is fine
<dax> forestpiskie: you're now cloaked ubuntu/member/forestpiskie
<AlanBell> thanks dax
<forestpiskie> thanks people :)
<dax> welcome :)
<forestpiskie> will it change next time I identify ? /me assumes so
<dax> forestpiskie: it's changed already
<dax> so you have the new cloak now, and will have it on identify on future connections
<forestpiskie> sorry - just did a /whois I see it now :)
<forestpiskie> thanks again - have a good day all
<GumballWatterson> any ubuntu-uk ops arround today
<GumballWatterson> ?
<AlanBell> there are
<popey> indeed
<Myrtti> mmmh
<GumballWatterson> i was here a few months ago under another nick, i think i'm ready now
<popey> Phineas / Ferb / bolt?
<GumballWatterson> yeah popey
<popey> Ok, my personal position is that you've had numerous chances, and screwed every single one of them up.
<popey> So I am not inclined to want to let you in and then have to spend time baby-sitting you.
<popey> Other ops may have a different opinion, that is just mine.
<GumballWatterson> AlanBell:  ^^^^
<AlanBell> you did indeed have rather a lot of chances, and there are rather a lot of other Ubuntu channels where you can participate, get support or contribute to the project
<GumballWatterson> AlanBell: true, but A. that was a while ago B. i'm grown up now
<popey> last time you were in -uk was only August last year as Dudley-puppy
<GumballWatterson> popey:  i suppose you're right, remind me what happened again?
<popey> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/08/15/%23ubuntu-uk.txt
<GumballWatterson> popey:  where did i go wrong
<GumballWatterson> i can't see it
<popey> I didn't say you did. I merely pointed out when you were last in -uk
<GumballWatterson> popey: oh, right. when did the last ban come in?
<popey> i dont recall and dont really have the time to dig it out right now.
<elky> from #defocus earlier: <GumballWatterson> i farted    <GumballWatterson> i like trains
<elky> and he seems to be still carrying on with his tall stories.
<elky> So... I'm sure he's changed. I'm not sure he's changed enough.
<bodhi_zazen> Anyone who might be able to help with #ubutnu-wiki ?
<bodhi_zazen> Can we log that channel, some people going to coordinate contributions to the community wiki in that channel
<bodhi_zazen> [12:08]	bodhi_zazen	Do you know if we can use #ubuntu-wik for coordination of effort ?
<bodhi_zazen> [12:08]	bodhi_zazen	s/ #ubuntu-wiki
<bodhi_zazen> [12:09]	jcastro	sure, just snag it, ask someone in #ubuntu-irc to register/log it for you
<bodhi_zazen> From conversations in #ubuntu-community-team ^^
<bodhi_zazen> Looks as if the channel is already registered, but no chanserver or logs
<Pici> bodhi_zazen: sure, let me take a look
<Unit193> The owner of the channel seems to be online now, if I'm reading it right.
<Pici> bodhi_zazen: Have you already contacted them, or shall I reach out?
<bodhi_zazen> Who is the owner Unit193 ?
<Unit193> markuman
<bodhi_zazen> Pici: drafting a mail to rt@rubuntu.com, but if I can save everyone a little effort ...
<bodhi_zazen> I will try contacting markuman
<Pici> bodhi_zazen: I'll take care of getting the channel registered and +f access granted to you.
<bodhi_zazen> Thank you Pici
<bodhi_zazen> Pici: do you still want me to send a request to rt@ubuntu.com ?
<Pici> bodhi_zazen: Yes, you'll still need to do that for the logging part.
<bodhi_zazen> Pici: sent, thank you
<Pici> bodhi_zazen: I'll let you know when I've gotten the channel worked out.
<markuman> so give me the commands for droping the channel :)
<bodhi_zazen> Pici: can you help ?
<bodhi_zazen> I would take +F in that channel if markuman has no need
<markuman> i have no need!
<Pici> bodhi_zazen: you're all set.
<bodhi_zazen> thank you both
<bodhi_zazen> Pici: logging ?
<bodhi_zazen> how do I do that part ?
<markuman> can i leave this room now? :)
<Pici> bodhi_zazen: wait for a response from rt.
<Pici> markuman: yep, thanks
<markuman> Pici: not for that ;-)
#ubuntu-irc 2012-04-11
<Sysi> there's spammer at #xubuntu-offtopic, bazhang just removed him from #xubuntu
<bazhang> let me guess cupiepop
<Sysi> same host
<Myrtti> still there?
<bazhang> thanks Sysi
<bazhang> yeah ao and loppy
<Myrtti> topyli, Pici, funkyHat, AlanBell
<funkyHat> hi
<bazhang> I got no access there
<bazhang> but do in #x
<Myrtti> just a note about that, IRCC is on the access list
<Myrtti> 'm watching it and can do business but would prefer not to
<Myrtti> I've not seen anything too worrysome yet
<Pici> hi
<Myrtti> they multiply I see
<bazhang> they're both in right now
<bazhang> nick@ and the loppy character
<Myrtti> yeah
<Pici> Myrtti, bazhang: poke me if you need me, I'm paying attention to too many channels right now
<bazhang> Pici, poke on niker now
#ubuntu-irc 2012-04-12
<Unit193> I'm *sure* you noticed, but just because: "Bots done gone away!"
<bazhang>  I always thought jussi was a bot
<bkerensa> jussi isn't a bot?
<Unit193> He is, went off with them
<Unit193> So is tsimpson.
<bazhang> well tsimpson we always knew about
<micahg> we're missing a bot in #ubuntu-packaging, thanks
<Unit193> Yeah, al...
<Unit193> Told him in another channel about server down after he reconnected.
<sw> 2
<sw> 1
<Myrtti> hm?
<sw> Myrtti: typo. meant /21 - as in the window
<wolfen69> hello. I would kindly like to request an ubuntuforums cloak. Here is my launchpad page. https://launchpad.net/~wolfen69
<Myrtti> there aren't specific ubuntu forums cloaks, there's only ubuntu members ones. You seem to be a member, perhaps one of our glorious IRCC leaders could confirm so I can apply the cloak for you
<Myrtti> AlanBell, Pici, topyli, funkyHat
<wolfen69> yeah, that's what I wanted. Sorry just waking up
 * Pici looks
<Pici> Myrtti: could you please assign ubuntu/members/wolfen69 to wolfen69?
<Pici> wolfen69: congrats :)
<Myrtti> FTFY
<Pici> Myrtti: er, thanks ;)
<Myrtti> wolfen69: congrats
<wolfen69> thank you very much and take care
<Pici> you too
<GirlyGirl> Hi, I can't seem to join #ubuntu-fr-offtopic anymore. This happened for a while but to get around it, I used to send a message to the uBOTTu-fr bot in #ubuntu with "invite #ubuntu-fr-offtopic GirlyGirl" and then I could get in. Now even that trick doesn't work
<avelldiroll> GirlyGirl: you should read the /topic of the channel you are redirected to when you are trying to join #ubuntu-fr-offtopic
<GirlyGirl> avelldiroll: Je suis identifiéé sur freenode et j'ai deja demandé a un OP plusieurs fois mais à chaque fois que je rejoins IRC, j'ai le mếme problème.
<avelldiroll> GirlyGirl: c'est normal, et commence par t'adresser au bon endroit, #ubuntu-irc n'est pas le lieu pour ce genre de choses, et encore moins pour parler français :/ ... #ubuntu-fr-ops serait plus adapté
<avelldiroll> sorry for my french
<GirlyGirl> avelldiroll: ok, I was told to come here in '#ubuntu-ops
<GirlyGirl> avelldiroll: But is it necessary to ask an OP everytime I join the channel?
<avelldiroll> GirlyGirl: may be, but that still is not the right place ...
<GirlyGirl> ok
<EvilResistance> is ubottu lagging?
<jussi> !test
<ubottu> Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use #test )
<jussi> no
<EvilResistance> hmm
<Unit193> !lag | EvilResistance
<ubottu> EvilResistance: You have lag, I don't have lag
<EvilResistance> whats the command within ubottu to search package info, then?
<Mkaysi> !info package
<ubottu> Package package does not exist in oneiric
<Mkaysi> I mean
<Mkaysi> !find package
<EvilResistance> !info gnome-shell
<ubottu> gnome-shell (source: gnome-shell): graphical shell for the GNOME desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2.2.1-0ubuntu0.1 (oneiric), package size 336 kB, installed size 972 kB
<guntbert> !find mc
<EvilResistance> hmm, does that command not work via privmsg?
<guntbert> EvilResistance: it does, use it with '!'
<Mkaysi> I think that it should
<EvilResistance> guntbert, done that twice, nothing
<EvilResistance> !info gnome-ppp
<ubottu> gnome-ppp (source: gnome-ppp): modem internet connection tool for the GNOME Desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.23-1ubuntu5 (oneiric), package size 77 kB, installed size 604 kB
<Mkaysi> There is always #ubuntu-bots :)
<EvilResistance> yeah, well i dont like using the bots channel :p
<EvilResistance> hmm, that's interesting
<EvilResistance> its just not responding to privmsgs...
<EvilResistance> i dont have +g on, so...
<dax> use it without !, actually
<EvilResistance> still nothing
<guntbert> EvilResistance: she *is* responding, just not to info - it seems
<EvilResistance> hmm, then perhaps that's a command that doesnt work
<dax> alrighty, hit jussi with a mallet of bug squashing, then
 * jussi palms it off to tsimpson
<jussi> EvilResistance: report a bug please
<EvilResistance> jussi, bugtracker is where?
<dax> I've decided that jussi's role in the Bots Team is to point at tsimpson repeatedly :P
<dax> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<dax> hrm, it changed.
<dax> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-irc's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<dax> FINE THEN
<jussi> bah who changed that!
<EvilResistance> heh
<EvilResistance> what's the package information plugin called?
<jussi> it used to be in the bugs factoid
<tsimpson> it was removed because I got sick of reassigning 99% of bugs in ubuntu-bots to ubuntu
<jussi> tsimpson: anyway, tell the good lad where to file his bug ;)
<dax> anyway, http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<tsimpson> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<EvilResistance> yeah already there :P
<EvilResistance> LP Bug 980202
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 980202 in Ubuntu IRC Bots "Ubottu does not respond to !info via private message" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/980202
<EvilResistance> tsimpson, ^
<tsimpson> I blame that one on subybot itself
 * EvilResistance blames you regardless :P
<jussi> yeah, it doesnt work for me with the ! but without its fine
<tsimpson> I'd probably have to hack Encyclopedia to forward commands on to PackageInfo
<EvilResistance> doesnt work for me via privmsg though
<tsimpson> which is just horrific...
<EvilResistance> FYI: Ubottu needs revamps :P
<jussi> [12:24:23] <jussi> !info kde-window-manager
<jussi> [12:24:32] <jussi> info kde-window-manager
<jussi> [12:24:33] <ubottu> kde-window-manager (source: kde-workspace): K window manager (KWin). In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.7.4-0ubuntu0.1 (oneiric), package size 1854 kB, installed size 7156 kB
<dax> 19:34:54 <dax> info ubuntu-desktop
<dax> [ note lack of another line here ]
<dax> EvilResistance: no really, what was your first clue
<jussi> EvilResistance: for saying that you have just been voluntelled
<jussi> please go work with m4v in rewriting all of the bot plugins. kthanxbai.
<jussi>  :D
<dax> did you ever fix bantracker, or did that peter out after I flipped the table over and went off to staffland?
<EvilResistance> maverick's past EOL right?
<dax> yes
<EvilResistance> thought so
<tsimpson> EvilResistance: can you test ubottu now?
<guntbert> tsimpson: info without ! work again
<guntbert> *works
<tsimpson> good, that's at least unbroken
<guntbert> tsimpson: so does find
<guntbert> and !find
<Unit193> Though, find doesn't seem to work like it used to.
<tsimpson> what's changed?
<Unit193> I'll blame it just being me.  I think it used to find the package with the program, rather than searching the package name using !find.
<tsimpson> it does both actually
<Unit193> Not what I tried, but I can blame myself again.
<tsimpson> if it (apt-cache) finds a package with that name, it'll show that, otherwise it searches with apt-file
<Unit193> Ah, so if it already finds it, gotcha.
#ubuntu-irc 2012-04-13
<m4v> dax: I fixed bantracker when you left, and broke it again when I saw you were around.
<dax> m4v: ah, good good
<haqking> can someone arrange a cloak for me please, https://launchpad.net/~haqking
<Myrtti> topyli: ^
<topyli> staff, like Myrtti :)
<Myrtti> thats a yes?
<topyli> can we please have an ubuntu/member cloak for haqking?
<topyli> thanks
<Myrtti> yw, congrats haqking
<haqking> thanks
<topyli> yay
<topyli> fastest cloak ever
<haqking> im currently using tor do i need to change that ? does the cloak come one as soon as i sign in
<topyli> i think as long as you identify, you're ok
<haqking> ok cheers
<haqking> so basically if i disable tor then when i identify i will get cloaked as ubuntu/member instead ?
<Myrtti> you don't need to disable tor, the main point is identifying to nickserv
<Myrtti> but of course you can disable it
<Myrtti> just make sure you identify before joining channels, many clients have ways of doing it
<haqking> ok gotcha, yeah the reason i asked is im removing tor, so checking i get cloaked in when i sign in normally as oppose through the .onion server
<topyli> i know nothing about tor, so i'm going to continue to shut up :)
<haqking> ha ha no worries
<haqking> ok cloak is working after disabling tor, cheers guys appreciate it, ciao
<Myrtti> haqking: no problem, have fun and thanks for flying freenode
<haqking> no problemo, cheers ;-)
#ubuntu-irc 2012-04-14
<Mkaysi> Someone might want to load NickCapture in lubotu3` or tell it to change it's nick to lubotu3
<benvei> Someone of the Ubuntu LoCo Contacts here?
<cprofitt> hey guys... any ops in?
<Myrtti> depends on what channel you are talking about
<cprofitt> #ubuntu-at
<cprofitt> I have a person in the -locoteams that is trying to get op access to #ubuntu-at
<cprofitt> I have verified that the person is listed as the owner of the team per Launchpad
<cprofitt> what process should I have them take?
<AlanBell> hi cprofitt
 * AlanBell has a look
<cprofitt> having him join the channel now
<cprofitt> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-at
<cprofitt> https://launchpad.net/~benvei
<AlanBell> hi benvei
<benvei> Hi AlanBell :)
<AlanBell> erm, you already have ops in #ubuntu-at
<AlanBell> as of 8 weeks ago
<benvei> AlanBell, yes, but i'm not the owner so i cannot set -op to the old owner ;)
<cprofitt> sorry... my mistake... he is trying to get owner access...
<cprofitt> my fault
<AlanBell> why bother de-opping the old owner?
<benvei> AlanBell, because he isn't the Admin anymore?
<AlanBell> I would just leave it personally
<guntbert> benvei: do you mean founder?
<benvei> guntbert, no, i mean the owner of the IRC Chan
<cprofitt> benevi -- founder = owner in IRC -- I think
<guntbert> benvei: sorry, I didn't think that there is the concept of "owner" on freenode
<benvei> erm, okay, sorry, my mistake... My Client prashes some Messages ;)
<benvei> guntbert, i mean : -ChanServ- Founder    : UbuntuIrcCouncil, omnidan
<benvei> guampa, shortly said, yes i mean founder, my mistake, sorry :/
<guntbert> benvei: why don't you just talk to omnidan?
<benvei> guntbert, because he isn't very active in IRC, so its a hard work to reach him ;)
<guntbert> benvei: according to nickserv he is active now - else send him a memo
<benvei> guntbert, <Daniel0108> I'm usually not available on IRC, please email me instead: Daniel@touchlay.com
<benvei> its a autoreplay to PM's
<AlanBell> ooh, right, now that makes more sense to me
<AlanBell> I sorted out founder flags for daniel0108 a couple of months ago
<AlanBell> couldn't see the point then either
<benvei> AlanBell, what do you mean?
<AlanBell> well I am the leader of the Ubuntu-UK loco team and have been for a while, I don't have founder flags there, never needed them, never wanted them
<benvei> AlanBell, sure, i also don't need them, but i dont have a good feel if a person has all rights on a channel wich shouldn't have the rights
<AlanBell> 21:42 -ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- 9     benvei                 +vVotsriRfAF [modified 9 seconds ago]
<benvei> AlanBell, thank you! :)
<AlanBell> no problem, have a nice day o/
<benvei> and thanks cprofitt ! :)
<benvei> AlanBell, i have 3 short questions else, wich i dont want to write public in here... Do you have time for a short PM?
<AlanBell> sure
<AlanBell> !trademark | benvei
<AlanBell> huh, I thought there was a factoid for that
<AlanBell> !member | benvei
<ubottu> benvei: Ubuntu Membership means recognition of a significant and sustained contribution to Ubuntu and the Ubuntu community.  For more info see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<AlanBell> there is that one
<AlanBell> http://www.ubuntu.com/aboutus/trademarkpolicy
#ubuntu-irc 2012-04-15
<AlanBell> benvei: ping
<benvei> AlanBell, pong?
<AlanBell> Daniel0108 is apparently rather annoyed about the changes in the #ubuntu-at channel, so I have reversed them. You need to sort it out with him.
#ubuntu-irc 2013-04-08
<DJones> Just saw this in #ubuntu, the user didn't stay around to ask what the problem was in a bit more detail
<DJones> 10:19 < Noskcaj> is anyone here from the membership team? your wiki needs updating, specifically when the next 2200 meeting is
<hggdh> DJones: updated, thank you
<rpi> I am a newbie here. Want to run 10.04 on raspberry pi. I know i will have to migrate everything myself, can someone please guide me as to how and what i should do... ?
<AlanBell> rpi: you can't. Sorry. Use raspbian, support for that is in #raspberrypi
<AlanBell> it doesn't use a supported processor
#ubuntu-irc 2013-04-09
<rpi> Thanks Alanbell.... I read something similar with Raspbian... All the packages were migrated by 2 persons for Raspbian also... I was hoping to do the same for ubuntu
<rpi> In any case, i think i will start with slitaz for the time being, thanks for helping out...
<wickedpuppy> hi everyone , may I know the name of the channel for Ubuntu Cloud ? Thanks
<smartboyhw> wickedpuppy, probably #ubuntu-server I think.
<smartboyhw> Confirmed. #ubuntu-cloud auto-redirectss to #ubuntu-server
<wickedpuppy> Thanks
<wickedpuppy> wait a min
<wickedpuppy> it auto-redirects?
<wickedpuppy> then why am I getting "#ubuntu-cloud unable to join channel (invite only)"
<smartboyhw> wickedpuppy, at least for me it does....
<smartboyhw> Hmm
<Myrtti> because you're already on #ubuntu-server?
<wickedpuppy> lol
<wickedpuppy> you are right!
<wickedpuppy> wait let me quit that channel and try again
<wickedpuppy> yup thats right
<wickedpuppy> it redirects ...
<Myrtti> it can't forward you to a channel you're already in, so it displays the "secondary" mode of the channel - the fact that it's 'closed down' ie. redirecting you to another channel
<wickedpuppy> i see
<Myrtti> the channel still needs to exists
<Myrtti> -s
<wickedpuppy> true. Thanks guys!
<Myrtti> it's just set so that you can't enter it.
#ubuntu-irc 2013-04-10
<IdleOne> IRCC someone needs to email rt and get ubuntulog rejoined to #ubuntu
<Tm_T> IdleOne: will do
<Tm_T> "Hi, some time ago our official IRC logbot, Ubuntulog, disappeared from #ubuntu and it has not returned."
<Tm_T> IdleOne: and it's done
<IdleOne> thank you. been a few days at least we haven't had any logs
<Tm_T> IdleOne: thank you for reminding and sorry for my slowness
<IdleOne> Hey, real life comes before IRC :)
<Tm_T> IdleOne: are you suggesting IRC is NOT real life?
<IdleOne> Nooooo I would never do such an evil thing
<Tm_T> good
<Tm_T> because I already had my finger on that big red button
#ubuntu-irc 2013-04-11
<Unit193> IdleOne: Oh right, !no isitout is <reply> Nope, it'll be out when it's out, and not a moment sooner!
<IdleOne> !no isitout is <reply> Nope, it'll be out when it's out, and not a moment sooner!
<ubottu> I'll remember that IdleOne
<Unit193> Danke.
<Luckiboy> Goodday, there is someone in #ubuntu-nl, #ubuntu-nl-mwanzo and #ubuntu-nl-offtopic who deserves a ban for a day, can anyone help me?
<k1l_> did the IRCC already handle that?
<Tm_T> IRCC has no rights on those channels
<Tm_T> Luckiboy: you have ownership in #ubuntu-nl-mwanzo it seems along normal op powers
<Luckiboy> Tm_T: I know, but I want him banned on all channels of ubuntu Nl
<Luckiboy> since he's active on all those channels.
<k1l_> Luckiboy: did you talk to the ubuntu-nl ops team?
<Luckiboy> Yes, it's JanC, but he's not active at the moment.
<jester-> hi
<enzotib> hi all, i'm an op in all the #ubuntu-it-* channels
<enzotib> someone registered in his own the #ubuntu-it-socialmedia channel, we ask for removing it
<Pici> enzotib: I'll take a look.
<enzotib> thank ouy
<enzotib> you*
<Pici> enzotib: Do you just want me to close it, or grant you access or forward it somewhere else?
<enzotib> Pici, close it, please
<Pici> enzotib: closed. set invite only.
<Luckiboy> k1l_: Do I have to wait for JanC?
<IdleOne> What did he do that deserves being banned on all the ubuntu-nl channels?
<k1l_> Luckiboy: the IRCC lets the loco teams handle the bans. if there is no urgent issue i would talk to JanC. (and maybe rethink about the amount of ops that are active)
<Luckiboy> IdleOne: He had abused three users and he had started political discussions. (sorry for my English)
<Luckiboy> k1l_: there are some more Operators, but they are rarely active.
<Luckiboy> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-nl-irc
<enzotib> Pici, thank you
<ubot5> popey called the ops in #ubuntu-touch ()
<Unit193> ...He's an op there.
<popey> sorry
<ubot5> In #ubuntu-touch, IdleOne said: !no ops-#ubuntu-touch is <reply> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - oubiwann, corp186, popey,  k1l,  Corey, wgrant, idleone, and ogra.
<IdleOne> errr
<IdleOne> !no ops-#ubuntu-touch is <reply> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - oubiwann, corp186, popey,  k1l,  Corey, wgrant, idleone, and ogra.
<ubottu> I know nothing about ops-#ubuntu-touch yet, IdleOne
<IdleOne> !ops-#ubuntu-touch is <reply> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - oubiwann, corp186, popey,  k1l,  Corey, wgrant, idleone, and ogra.
<ubottu> I'll remember that, IdleOne
<ubot5> IdleOne called the ops in #ubuntu-touch ()
<IdleOne> fixed and done testing
<IdleOne> sorry about all the emergency pings
 * popey hugs IdleOne 
<IdleOne> gimme back my wallet!
#ubuntu-irc 2013-04-12
<codemaniac> .2
#ubuntu-irc 2013-04-13
<lubotu2> wickedpuppy called the ops in #ubuntu-sg ()
#ubuntu-irc 2014-04-07
<jose> AlanBell: congratulations on the 1000 members on the ubuntu-uk team!
<MooDoo> morning all
<optrusty> hi guys is there a place to download dragon eyes
<optrusty> help
<jussi> dragon eyes?
<optrusty> the irc bot
<jussi> hrm, I don't know that one, which channel is it in?
<optrusty> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<jussi> oh, you need to contact mohan_chml
<jussi> optrusty: ubottu has all of its plugins available, being the official bot.
<jussi> !botclone
<ubottu> ubottu uses supybot, which is available in the main !repositories, with additional plugins that are available at http://ubottu.com/clone.html - to help out with ubottu development please join #ubuntu-bots-devel :)
<jussi> dragoneyes I have no idea about
<optrusty> who is that is he on launchpad
<jussi> optrusty: click the link on the page you gave me...
<optrusty> DragonEyes is lubuntu-offtopic
<optrusty> !repositories
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<optrusty> thx I will check it out
<optrusty> I know this is dumb, but I was one op on my channel #Funbase then I got de-oped the only channel who knew my channel was #ubuntu-bots and #ubuntu-bots-devel
<k1l_> if you leave a channel you loose op if the access list is not set to give you auto-op again.
<optrusty> still I just joined my channel again and I am not op
<k1l_> did you register that channel?
<optrusty> Yes
<optrusty> followed the instruction from freenode.net
<k1l_> on freenode its no recommended to set auto-op. so you will need to request op by chanserv if you want to be op
<optrusty> wait how
<k1l_> "We strongly suggest that you avoid configuring your channel to "auto-op". Use the chanserv "op" command to obtain channel operator status only when needed. This will help to keep your channel temperature low and reduce conflicts."  from using the network from freenode
<k1l_> /msg chanserv help op
<optrusty> can I protect my channel someway
<k1l_> "protect" ?
<optrusty> yes I have heard hackers are hacking irc channels
<k1l_> well, that is not the main problem. the main problem is that people come into channels for trolling
<optrusty> I asked jussi about bots, he reccomend lots of good stuff about bots, but I do not know how to install them
#ubuntu-irc 2014-04-08
<MooDoo> hello all
#ubuntu-irc 2014-04-09
<MooDoo> hello all
#ubuntu-irc 2014-04-10
<Unit193> So, might want to update the !LTS factoid now?  Note, several flavors have gone for the option of 3 years of support, not sure any opted out entirely.
<IdleOne> submit edit, poke, person with editor rights, feel good about self for having contributed.
<IdleOne> s/poke,/poke/
<Unit193> IdleOne: Poooke. :---D
<Unit193> (Hey, I already fixed a few things, already feel great! :P )  Well, normally it's now 5 for mainline, L and X went with 3, not sure about the rest.
<IdleOne> Well, neither am I :)
<Unit193> IdleOne: Kubuntu and Ubuntu/UbuntuDesktop/UbuntuCore are 5, all others are 3.
<MooDoo> hello all
#ubuntu-irc 2014-04-11
<MooDoo> hello all
#ubuntu-irc 2014-04-12
<optrusty> Hello guys sorry I got deoped from my channel again
<optrusty> Help
<k1l_> optrusty, you need to login to nickserv and then msg chanserv to op you (but to be alwas opped is not the freenode way btw)
#ubuntu-irc 2015-04-07
<ianorlin> hi can I get a member cloak as I am now in the ubuntu-memebers launchpad group?
<Pici> ianorlin: Can you provide your lp URL?
<ianorlin> https://launchpad.net/~walterorlin
<Pici> ianorlin: congrats :)
<Pici> Let me see if I can find a freenode staffer to finish things up.
<Pici> ianorlin: poof
<Fuchs> Pici: rude
<Unit193> Hah. :D
#ubuntu-irc 2015-04-08
<ahayzen> Hey, I've recently become an Ubuntu Member and was wondering how one acquires an Ubuntu Cloak? This is my lp page https://launchpad.net/~ahayzen
<k1l> this is the right channel :) now we need to wait for some IRCC member to confirm and then for a staffer to set the cloak.
<k1l> congrats ahayzen btw :)
<ahayzen> k1l, cool, thanks :)
<Fuchs> we could prod Pici with a very pointy stick
<Pici> Fuchs: Wouldn't help if I can't find a staffer
<Fuchs> aww, mean staffies, are they hiding again
<Fuchs> then we could try poking Pricey with a terribly pointy stick, or something :p
<Pricey> staffers are always around!
<Fuchs> See?
 * Fuchs eats the pointy stick
<Fuchs> (now I just hope that people are not only around but actually get the cloak done!)
<Fuchs> (else the pointy stick was pointless)
<Pici> Pricey: could you please grant ahayzen an ubuntu/member/ahayzen cloak?
<Pici> thanks :)\
<Pricey> ahayzen: Congratulations!
<ahayzen> Pricey, thanks :)
<Fuchs> yay! Congratulations ahayzen, thanks P-people
<Pricey> P-people are the best.
<ahayzen> thanks do i need todo anything else?
<Pricey> ahayzen: sasl ftw. http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nocloakonjoin
<Fuchs> /nick Phuchs
<ahayzen> Pricey, cool i'll have a look into that thanks :) and do i need to join https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-irc-cloaks ?
<Fuchs> they will put you in there, usually
<Fuchs> (them being, in this case, Pici)
<Pricey> I haven't a clue, freenode doens't manage that.
<ahayzen> ah cool :)
<Pici> ahayzen: I'll throw you in that group as soon as my computer starts behaving (don't worry, its running Windows)
<ahayzen> Pici, awesome thanks :)
<ahayzen> Pricey, hmm i get "SASL is supported but there is no authentication information set for this network(ubuntu servers)." when XChat connects :/ (i've probably done something obvious wrong)
<Fuchs> ahayzen: you have to  /sasl set  it for the correct network  (case sensitive)
<ahayzen> what would the network be? 'ubuntu servers' or 'freenode' or ?
<Fuchs> ahayzen: whatever is written in your XChat Server dialogue
<Fuchs> freenode would be the correct name, but chances are, from that error message, that XChat calls it ubuntu servers
<Fuchs> ahayzen: in general it's recommended to use HexChat, it's an XChat fork, so you get the same UI, all the same features but some additional ones, including out of the box SASL support
<Fuchs> which requires a bit less awkward configuration and has cute GUIs for it
<ahayzen> ah that maybe better then :) it doesn't seem to like the space when trying to use set lol
<ahayzen> Yey got it all setup thanks folks :)
<Fuchs> You're welcome ♥
<Pici> yay
<Mikaela> I am still worried by XChat being shipped with all distributions or being available in the repos and every distribution adding their own set of patches to it. I have voiced my concern in bug report and question, but I feel like they are ignored and I am worrying it looks like I am attacking the packagers or something.
<Mikaela> Another commonly occurring SASL issue is using DH-something instead of PLAIN.
<Pici> Mikaela: If you're not getting a response in Ubuntu's bug tracking, you could always try going upstream to Debian
<Mikaela> that would probably require installing Debian for reportbug or something and I am not sure how things work on that side
<Pici> I'm pretty sure you can just send an email.
<Pici> Or just contact the maintainer and see what they say about it
<Mikaela> I don't know, I hope they will visit the Ubuntu tracker sometime
#ubuntu-irc 2015-04-11
<St3ve-Dal3> Hi. I'm having some problems.
<ikonia> with what ?
<St3ve-Dal3> You.
<ikonia> this is not the correct channel
<St3ve-Dal3> Then direct me to somewhere that is.
<ikonia> #ubuntu-ops
<St3ve-Dal3> It says I'm banned.
<ikonia> I'll remove it for you now if you part this channel and join it
<ikonia> be warned though - no more silly games will be tollerated from you
#ubuntu-irc 2016-04-14
<ubot5`> In #ubuntu-discuss, Belzeboobs said: ubot5`: Man is designed to learn mostly by mistakes, therefore embarrassment is a vital part of the human equation.
<Pici> er, okay.
#ubuntu-irc 2016-04-15
<elacheche> Hey guys! Do you know any bot that can hide bad words when somone send a bad word in a channel?
<elacheche> Banning/Kiccking people who say bad words will not keep them out of the channel :/
<elacheche> Or maybe I can voice/unvoice people who I trust! :/
<elacheche> What do you suggest!
<Unit193> No, on Freenode there is no mode that actually censors what people say, best you can do is trigger something to ban/kick (or of course, ask them not to.)
<elacheche> Emm, ok, I asked them billion of times to not say bad words, I even kicked and banned them.. But they keep changing hosts and comming back
<Unit193> As a technical capability, yes you can set +m then only voiced people can talk, but that's not ideal as there's not always someone around to do the voicing (as well as other slight issues) Which channel is this?
<elacheche> Unit193: ubuntu-tn.. It's not a big deal right now.. I was just asking in case I'll need to a such thing
<elky> elacheche: the're is little point to bots like that they just turn swearing into a game. If you ban Foo they'll just do F00 or fÒÒ etc.
<elacheche> elky: exactly..
#ubuntu-irc 2017-04-10
<Unit193> Pici: Hrm, is the 'unstable' data in ubottu not updating?
#ubuntu-irc 2017-04-11
<CodeMouse92__> Can I get an Ubuntu member cloak? My Launchpad ID is ~codemouse92
<CodeMouse92__> launchpad.net/~codemouse92
<Unit193> You must be an Ubuntu member for an Ubuntu member's cloak
<Unit193> !membership
<ubottu> Ubuntu Membership means recognition of a significant and sustained contribution to Ubuntu and the Ubuntu community.  For more info see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership/NewMember
<CodeMouse92__> Ah, okay. Someone pointed me in this direction, did not know that I needed to be a highly active contributor to Ubuntu.
<CodeMouse92__> Thanks for the info, Unit193
#ubuntu-irc 2017-04-12
<hggdh> hello IRC folks. We are voting on two positions for the IRCC. Members of the ubuntu-irc Launchpad team can vote.
<hggdh> if you *are* a member of the ubuntu-irc team, and has not received the email from CIVS, ping me
#ubuntu-irc 2017-04-13
<KrisDouglas> Hello, is anybody about to dispatch Guest68720 from #ubuntu? His trolling is getting somewhat excessive.
<dax> KrisDouglas: ikonia's an op in there and looks like he's keeping an eye on it
<dax> (and as an aside, #ubuntu-irc is not for core channels, #ubuntu-ops is)
<KrisDouglas> No worries! Sorry to bother you chaps
#ubuntu-irc 2017-04-14
<hggdh>  (and many others) were most certainly members via their Canonical email. As part of the riffing process, IS runs a script that removes them from any teams they belong to
<hggdh> sigh. Forget, wrong channel. And bad touchpad...
#ubuntu-irc 2019-04-09
<beaver> hello
<beaver> 04/09/19 02:38:40 < beaver> okay :), can I be awarded a cloak, who distinguishes my "paternity" with my bot ubotu|packages?, for example : /founder/bot/ubuntu/ubotu-search ?
<beaver> 04/09/19 03:35:53 -!- uBOTu|packages [~ubotu@ubuntu/bot/ubotu-search]
<beaver> 04/09/19 02:36:57 <*-emerson> It depends on what the ubuntu IRC Council says, they are the only ones who can request an ubuntu/ cloak
<beaver> I'm going to sleep, it's late at home, I'll read your answers when I wake up
<beaver> :)
<krytarik> beaver: I figured you went to bed right away after anyway, and you were already told everything about what the Ubuntu namespace can provide you wrt cloaks, but: 1.) Ubuntu Member cloaks which are dealt with here, are only given to Ubuntu Members, and you seem to be none yet.  2.) Due to the Ubuntu cloak scheme, it wouldn't achieve what you want anyway, which I think is showing an affiliation ...
<krytarik> ... with your bot merely by the respective cloaks.
<hggdh> there is no provision for bot cloaks different from what is already in use for the bot: ubuntu/bot/ubotu-search
<hggdh> all bots are cloaked ubuntu/bot/<name>
 * hggdh goes to bed
<krytarik> Yeah, and an Ubuntu Member cloak follows "@ubuntu/member/<name>" - so there is no way to show an affiliation between the two.  Whereas e.g. in the unaffiliated scheme one can have "@unaffiliated/<owner>/bot/<name>"
<beaver> what should I do ?
<beaver> sorry, I'm French, I have a little english
<Unit193> If you then decide that an ubuntu/member/beaver cloak would be desirable, then you'd want to apply for Ubuntu membership.
<beaver> yes, how can I ?
<beaver> the cloak is desirable
<Unit193> !membership
<ubottu> Ubuntu Membership means recognition of a significant and sustained contribution to Ubuntu and the Ubuntu community.  For more info see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership/NewMember
<beaver> that it is complex, ok
<beaver> contribute to a bot, for the community is not enough ?
<Unit193> beaver: It very well might be, one needs to apply for it at some point.
<beaver> ok
<beaver> thank you
<Unit193> Sure thing, I hope to see you back here soon as an Ubuntu member! :)
<beaver> yes, if I get there :)
#ubuntu-irc 2020-04-08
<Unit193> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
#ubuntu-irc 2020-04-09
<Unit193> !info dnsdist focal
<ubottu> dnsdist (source: dnsdist): DNS loadbalancer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.0-1build2 (focal), package size 1407 kB, installed size 5476 kB
#ubuntu-irc 2020-04-10
<adminka-xu12> hello
#ubuntu-irc 2020-04-12
<EgyParadox> Hello, I need to restore my cloak: https://launchpad.net/~omohsen , Thanks.
 * housecat ponders
<housecat> EgyParadox: please update your Launchpad description (on the page https://launchpad.net/~omohsen/+edit ) to include the text "Hi I request a cloak for the account EgyParadox" and let me know when done.
<housecat> You can delete it again once I've seen it.
<housecat> perfect, thank you
<housecat> one sec while i find someone to apply the cloak
<EgyParadox> Done
<housecat> EgyParadox: cloak done :)
<EgyParadox> Thanks!
<Unit193> I remember that nick, I think I sent him a memo.
